# iam old deal with it



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

Takes about two minutes to read.... but I'm sure you'll be smiling
whenyou're done.... take a break for a minute!! It's worth it.
AHHHHHHHHHH MEMORIES!!!

Close your eyes...And go back...

....Before the Internet or PC or the MAC......
....Before semi-automatics and crack....
....Before Playstation, SEGA, Super Nintendo, even before Atari...
....Before cell phones, CD's, DVD's, voicemail and e-mail....

..................way back...................way.....way.....way
back.....

I'm talkin' bout hide and seek at dusk

Red light, Green light

Red Rover....Red Rover.....

Playing kickball & dodgeball until the
first...no...second...no...third

Streetlight came on

Ring around the Rosie

London Bridge

Hot potato

Hop Scotch

Jump rope

Duck....duck....GOOSE!!!

YOU'RE IT!!

Parents stood on the front porch and yelled (or whistled) for you to
come home - no pagers or cell phones

Mother May I?

Hula Hoops

Seeing shapes in the clouds

Endless summer days and hot summer nights (no A/C) with the windows
open

The sound of crickets

Running through the sprinkler

Happy Meals

Cereal boxes with that GREAT prize in the bottom

Cracker jacks with the same thing

Ice pops with 2 sticks you could break and share with a friend

...but wait.....there's more....

Watchin' Saturday Morning cartoons

Schoolhouse Rock

Watchin' Sunday morning oldies (Abbott & Costello, Three Stooges)

Wonder Woman & Super Man Underoos

Catchin' lightning bugs in a jar

Christmas morning

Your first day of school

Bedtime Prayers and Goodnight Kisses

Climbing trees

Swinging as high as you could to try and reach the sky

Getting an Ice Cream off the Good Humor Truck

A million mosquito bites and sticky fingers

Jumpin' down the steps

Jumpin' on the bed

Pillow fights

Sleep-overs

A 21" black and white TV meant you were RICH

Runnin' till you were out of breath

Laughing so hard that your stomach hurt

Being tired from PLAYING

WORK: meant taking out the garbage or doing the dishes

Your first crush

Your first kiss (I mean the one that you kept your mouth CLOSED and
your
eyes OPEN)

Rainy days at school meant playing "Heads up 7UP" or hangman" in the
classroom, Remember that?

Oh, I'm not finished yet....

Kool-Aid was the drink of the summer

So was a swig from the hose

Giving your friends a ride on your handlebars

Wearing your new shoes on the first day of school

Class Field Trips with soggy sandwiches

When nearly everyone's mom was at home when the kids got there

When a quarter seemed like a fair allowance; and another quarter a
MIRACLE

When ANY parent could discipline ANY kid, or feed him, or use him to
carry groceries...And nobody, not even the kid, thought a thing of
it.

When your parents took you to McDonalds and you were COOL

When being sent to the principal's office was nothing compared to the
fate that awaited you at home.

Basically, we were in fear for our lives but it wasn't because of
drive
by shootings, drugs, gangs, etc.

Our parents and grandparents were a much bigger threat! And some of
us
are still afraid of em!


Didn't that feel good? Just to go back and say, "Yeah, I remember
that!"

Well, let's keep going!!

Let's go back to the time when...

Decisions were made by going "eeny-meeny-miney-mo"

Mistakes were corrected by simply exclaiming, "do over!"

"Race issues" meant arguing about who ran the fastest.

Money issues were handled by whoever was the banker in "monopoly"

Catching fireflies could happily occupy an entire evening

It wasn't odd to have two or three "best" friends.

Being old, referred to anyone over 20.

The worst thing you could catch from the opposite sex was cooties.

Nobody was prettier than Mom

Scrapes and bruises were kissed by mom or grandma and made better

It was a big deal to finally be tall enough to ride the "big people"
rides at the amusement park.

Getting snow was a dream come true.

Abilities were discovered because of a "double-dog-dare"

Spinning around, getting dizzy and falling down was cause for
giggles.

The worst embarrassment was being picked last for a team.

Water balloons were the ultimate, ultimate weapon.

Older siblings were your worst tormentors, but also your fiercest
protector

If you can remember most or all of these, then you have LIVED!!!

Pass this on to anyone who may need a break from their "grown up"
life......I TRIPLE DOG DARE YA!!!!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

thansk Feldy, that was a remarkable trip down memory lane..lol I remember every single thing on that list and wish it could be more like that for my own kids. 
anyone up for a game of kick the can after dark?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You forgot building forts. My friends and I used to go to the fields (before housing developements) with a shopping cart and wagon full of old boards we got from..anywhere...and built forts. Took all day, and had to go home, but went back the next day to play in them untill they fell apart.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Oh Boy now i really feel old. How about crabing all day.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Watching the Flintstones and the Jetsons, Magilla Gorilla and staying up later than normal to watch Ed Sullivan when Topo Gigio was on. Getting a little older and watching Don Kirschners Rock Concert. Laying in the yard watching the clouds go by and riding your bike from the time you woke up till you had to be home. Catching lightening bugs and waiting for the ice cream man. I could go on and on!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Great list Feldy


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh wow....

schwinn bicycles...
big wheels down the hill
plastic models, esp the Aurora monsters.
GI Joe, little green, blue and brown army men, and tonka trucks made out of metal
TV's with 3 channels on good days

those where the days, but I got to admit I love my internet, cable and DVD player too!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Flashlight tag, sit 'n' spins, the Banana Splits, Romper Room with the Bee, Fred Rogers was nice and safe- not considered "sissy," etc.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Penny candy and nickel candy bars. Tatoos that came with gum and you had to lick you arm to put them on. Baseball cards on the wheels of your bike. The captain and mr. moose. Lawn mowers ran on muscle not gas. Not checking your halloween candy for pins or poison because there was no need to. Having a jack knife was not considered a conceled weapon, just a tool. If you seen a train go by you could wave at the engineer and if you were lucky he would blow the horn just for you, and trains still had a red cabose and the guys in it might wave too.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i use to let lighting buggs loose in the house as a kid,damn did i get an ass beating.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Oh wow....
> 
> schwinn bicycles...
> big wheels down the hill
> ...


Now we're talking...

Good job Feldy!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Going to the Saturday matinee horror shows in my town and Creature Double feature with Wee Willy Weber on the tv. What else could a kid want.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Ahh yes...

- Forts and playing doctor
- Banana seats and gorilla handle bars for your two wheeler
- A&W actually was a drive in and food was served on trays hanging from your car windows.
- Johny Jellybean and his Squak Box (Kid show)
- Adam West, Bruce Ward, and The Monkees were super stars of TV


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

You loved riding your bike around and around. Not going anywhere! 

Having to come home when it got dark.

Which made summer the best because the sun didn't set 'til 10!

My favorite was waking up before anyone else and climbing a tree and sitting up in it watching the world wake up.

Waiting and wanting and saving to get a 10speed!

But then finding out that you couldn't ride it in the spring slush or summer rain because it's lack of fenders spewed mud all over you! So you had to swipe your old bike away from your sibling if it was messy out!

Your cousin grossing you out by smearing fireflies around his fingers for rings and on his face for warpaint because even tho' it looked cool, he was killing the poor little fireflies!

A cricket in the house! I hated that!

The first sign of Halloween approaching was the Frank 'n Stein deal at A&W when you got a hotdog and ice-cold mug of rootbeer!

Using an old plumbing pipe as a bazooka when you played war.

Your brother's GI Joe was big enough to date your Barbie but she preferred your Geronimo doll because he had a horse!

Getting to play outside well into the night with your cousins while family gathered to play cards, "shoot the ****" and drink beer.

Wading in streams, scared that the crayfish really will bite your toes.

Only going in the house to eat during the summer and being mad because mom wanted you to stay in for a while and rest!

Being old enough to go to the Saturday Matinee without parents. Then being old enough to get to walk the mile or so home after it was done!

Dad sending you to the corner gas station on your bike to get his pipe tobacco with the knowledge that you could buy candy and gum with the left over change!

The sound of baseball on the tv, nobody necesarilly watching it, just that wonderful commentary filling the house.

Dad using a whole dozen eggs to make "army eggs" on Saturday morning, the smell of the bacon waking you up.

Getting to go with Dad on one of his jobs and him letting you help! Which was lots of fun when it was delivering the mail but sucked when it meant standing and balancing an airconditioner over your head in somebodies window knowing that if you dropped it either it or your Dad would kill you!

Mom wearing skirts.

Dad with only a tan up to his elbows and only around his face and neck because he always wore long sleeve work shirts.

Mom being mad about match sticks in work pant's cuffs and knocked out pipe ashes in shirt pockets.

Davey Jones was dreamy!

The vibrant colors of Star Trek on the new color tv!

I have to stop now, I'm going to cry, our kids miss so much it is truly sad.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

just for the record,my cats love lighting bugs set free in the house. got to say i didnt get much sleep that night. word of advice, dont get drunk the night befor work and set lighting bugs free in a house with 4 cats. damn thing keep using my belly as a spring board.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Shaun Cassidy was way cuter... Da Do Run Run, Da Do Run Run

Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew

Witches and Warlocks Hour

Summer pool passes and riding way across town on your bike to get there

roller skating

walking to the local pizza shop for a slice and a soda

your first job... candy counter at movie theatre (it was inside the theatre... got to see all of the movies)

milk either delivered in glass bottles or from the store at the farm (again in glass bottles)

visiting family on weekends

family reunions

big bang cannons

looking up to your big brother/sister/cousin

Speed Racer

H.R. Puff 'n Stuff

The Banana Splits

Walking to school

Mischief night (my Mom used to take us out)

Collegeville Costumes

Woolworth, Woolco, The Harvest House Restaurant, Jamesway

Oh, my goodness, I could go on forever. 

Great thread!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh my gosh I loved this memory of all the best times of our lives. I was born in 1960. Wow I have chills now, this was the best time of our lives or those who remember. I love looking at our old Black n white pics of us doing things, so many memories.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And what about Evil knievel. We used to jump our bikes in the cornfield. Took all these Tonka trucks and line them up. Then jumped them. My poor little green bike, I will always remember you.


----------

